# Accelaration issues on Sentra 2008



## Kappa21 (Nov 24, 2009)

Hey guys, 

I love my Sentra...don't get me wrong but Ive been having problems for the last month or so............

Seems for some reason I have acceleration issues. Usually at stop signs and red lights the car lags. I can see my RPM going but its like im not getting acceleration power and im getting frightened. I don't want it to be a bigger issue with the engine or transmission.........

Stop sign/Red stop and I go and all of a sudden I can hit 3x RPM but im still going 20 and then the car starts to accelerate and I feel like its pushing it and im not sure what the issue is. 

Anyone know what it is? 

Please help me... I love you all!:wtf:


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If you have an A/T, then maybe the tranny is slipping. If you have an M/T, then the clutch may be worn.


----------



## Kappa21 (Nov 24, 2009)

rogoman said:


> If you have an A/T, then maybe the tranny is slipping. If you have an M/T, then the clutch may be worn.


Thanks!

I have a Automatic Transmission! 

Do you know whats the cost to repair it. I called Nissan Dealership and they will want to see it. Mind you there is cost to it and Nissan loves to give it to me when it comes to pricing (in the wrong way):balls:


----------



## Gitzo (Jun 15, 2013)

I just cleaned my throttle body tonight and it made a huge difference with my throttle response. You might try a 5 dollar can of cleaner before you go the dealer. If it is a CVT transmission it maybe covered under warranty. I am having an issue when in reverse. The engine just bogs down and the car barely moves. Especially if its backing up an incline. I'm about to post about that for advice. 

Good luck.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Kappa21 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I have a Automatic Transmission!
> 
> Do you know whats the cost to repair it. I called Nissan Dealership and they will want to see it. Mind you there is cost to it and Nissan loves to give it to me when it comes to pricing (in the wrong way):balls:


If it's an A/T, then it's a CVT. Nissan issued an extended warranty for the CVT. Check this web site for info:

Nissan CVT Warranty Extension


----------



## Kappa21 (Nov 24, 2009)

Hey, 

I just wanted to touch base with you guys about the issue: 

So I took it to head office of Nissan. I somehow got someone and the best offer they gave me was to go check it out with another dealership to get there opinion. 

I did that. I went and in the day there wasn't a problem with the car, it was running fine.. No Check engine light on and nothing. 

Got it there, the guy drove it with me for about 10 minutes, did his own inspections, went and did his computer checking on the car and it was fine..resetted it and I was off. 

Meanwhile, days after it did the same thing AGAIN! It had a transmission slip and the light was on. 

He told me before that usually when the censors come on it may just well be the censors and after 38 starts (turning the car on) it will reset itself. So I thought that ok, but then it did it AGAIN!

like this is an ongoing issue, and from where it stands now NISSAN does not wanna take responsibility for this and dodge the whole situation. Im really getting pissed off because they do not know what to do and I have warranty on it and they don't want to accept the warranty that is for 10 years/200,000KM... 

Like.... I had 2 other Nissans and no problem. This CVT is a whack. And Nissan is not taking any responsibilities for this


----------



## 2000trooper (Dec 3, 2013)

Kappa21 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I just wanted to touch base with you guys about the issue:
> 
> ...


how many miles/km on it? Have you serviced the transmission accordingly?


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

If it's still under 120K miles then it's covered. And I get CVT's all the time that slip or just stop pulling and don't have codes Doesn't mean there isn't a problem


----------

